# How do I calculate the BMW Select finance program?



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

Now that BMWFS has come out with a 2.9% for the E90 M3 I would like to run the numbers on the BMW Select Finance Program. The website calculator is useless. I have compared the numbers that the dealer gave me against the calculator and there is no way to make sense of the results. Have they updated the calculator to the 2.9% financing?

I understand that this is a ballon loan and you will be upside down at the end of the 36 or 48 months if you don't put any money down.


----------



## carl_lazlo (Oct 3, 2006)

I would like information on this program too.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

trucheli said:


> Now that BMWFS has come out with a 2.9% for the E90 M3 I would like to run the numbers on the BMW Select Finance Program. The website calculator is useless. I have compared the numbers that the dealer gave me against the calculator and there is no way to make sense of the results. Have they updated the calculator to the 2.9% financing?
> 
> I understand that this is a ballon loan and you will be upside down at the end of the 36 or 48 months if you don't put any money down.


Well, I didn't answer initially thinking someone might give you a more detailed answer than I can. But, the answer to your question is - you don't. BMW doesn't make enough detailed information on this program public to make any useful calculations. You'll just have to get the finance people at the dealership to break down all the numbers for you.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

Where are the dealers. I can't believe they are not responding. 

Any sponsor should be able to tell us how to calculate this creative financing plan.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

trucheli said:


> Where are the dealers. I can't believe they are not responding.
> 
> Any sponsor should be able to tell us how to calculate this creative financing plan.


Probably because most of the sponsor posters to Bimmerfest are CA's and this is a much, much, much less common financing option the details of which they probably leave to the finance managers.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

trucheli said:


> Where are the dealers. I can't believe they are not responding.
> 
> Any sponsor should be able to tell us how to calculate this creative financing plan.


Did you think we eat and sleep here 24/7?

Also, weekends are usually extremely busy in the retail business.

Now that I think about it...you can wait till tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

BMW Select Program 
E90 M3

24 months - 53%
30 months - 50%
36 months - 48%
42 months - 43%
48 months - 39%
54 months - 35% 
60 months - 31%

Credit Tier adjustments
Add 3% to posted balloon (Elite program 700+ FICO)
No Add/Minus to posted balloon (Standard program 650-699 FICO)
-3% to posted balloon (progressive program -649 FICO)


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

My understanding is that the terms for the BMW Select are 24,30,36,42,48 months. Where did you get those extra terms from? Are you quoting BMW Performance Loan instead of BMW Select?

Thanks for your response.


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

He is posting the numbers for your baloon payment at the end of your term. As Iunderstand it, this is a simple intrest loan with a baloon payment at the end. Use your baloon amount (like residual value) and figure out your payment.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

trucheli said:


> My understanding is that the terms for the BMW Select are 24,30,36,42,48 months. Where did you get those extra terms from? Are you quoting BMW Performance Loan instead of BMW Select?
> 
> Thanks for your response.


No, I am not...I am quoting BMW Select


----------

